# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Probolix?

## ChestNBack

Hello guys. Running my first cycle. Got from a guy at my gym. Don't want to throw around names. I had a couple guys who are big names in the amateur competitive field who know the guy tell me he has good gear but this is only here say because they have never used his gear. Tried searching for the name probolix which seems to be the manufacture of the test and the dbol package is a little suspect being that the upper part of the sticker was ripped off when I got it. Also the dbol pack was suppose to contain 100 pills but there were only 99 in the unopened package. I live in Brooklyn if this helps since this might be local ugl products. I have only had two shots of test at 300 Mgs each and have be taking 30 mgs of the dbol a day for 5 days so far. I know the test will take a while to kick in but I am not feeling the dbol after five days. No weight gain, no increase in appetite and no super pump or increase in strength . Maybe it's to soon for the dbol at the dosage I'm taking but does this gear look legit

----------


## ChestNBack

Btw the dbol manufacture might not be probix. Don't know who it is since the label was torn off

----------


## johnpaul76

its a legit company of gear useing test cypioblix 300mg

----------


## 212 mass

The dbol def is not probolix.probolix dbol label looks like the injectable bottle it's called Dianabolix

----------


## 212 mass

I'm using winny tabs from probolix  :Smilie:

----------

